# Dachshund with Back Problems



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

My Black & Tan standard went down two weeks ago with the dreaded dachshund disc disease. One minute he was fine, the next his back legs were mostly paralyzed.

I can't believe what an emotional roller coaster we've been on.

I also can't believe we've spent so much money on a dog! We drove him three hours north to a neurologist vet/hospital two Fridays ago. They did an MRI (hey! I've never had an MRI) and back surgery.

He came home the next Monday, looking like a football, with twenty staples down his shaved back.

Now, he's doing well enough that we struggle to keep him contained. He thinks he's ready to catch birds, squirrels and cats. 

He still stumbles while walking in grass and looses his footing on our slick wood floors, but does well on the sidewalk and down the driveway.

I think he's pretty clever. He wanted to hike his leg yesterday to pee. He doesn't really have the strength or coordination for that yet. So he lifted his leg, leaned against the tree, and let the tree support him.

We're building ramps so he can get in and out of the house, once the docs give us the OK (probably about four more weeks).

I'll be glad when were able to let him get back to just being a dog.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your troubles WM. When our pets hurt so do we.
I am hoping for a good long term outcome for you and your buddy.

:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks TOF.

He looks less like a football today, the staples are gone.

And he was able to hike a leg without relying on the tree for support today.

Things are looking up. :smt023

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Glad to hear he's on the mend. :smt023

I hear you about the money. We had a Golden a few years back that almost as soon as we got him developed a skin problem and cherry eye. We felt since he was a puppy, we needed to do everything we could for him. Long story short, the money we had set aside to finish the basement of the condo we were living in went to pay for all kinds of tests; only to find out everything could be treated with simple steroids.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It's always sad to hear a story like this, but I'm glad he's doing alright now. :smt023

I have to admit, the leaning against the tree for support gave me a little chuckle. That's one creative little fella! :smt1099


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

Good to hear your pups doing better. I've had dachshunds all my life, all differnt kinds and I'm down to one now. They are a tough, smart and clever breed.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

JackCrow said:


> Good to hear your pups doing better. I've had dachshunds all my life, all differnt kinds and I'm down to one now. They are a tough, smart and clever breed.


We've got two, this one: Henry, and a tweeny: PD.

Last month Henry weighed in a couple of pounds over weight (22# - not obese). The vet had adviced my wife to slack off on the treats. We don't give our dogs much in the way of treats. No table scraps, etc.

I met my wife at the back gate when she got back from the vet, and she was telling me about the vets wanting us to cut back on his food. We were wondering where he might be getting extra food as we opened the gate.

With a quickness that is hard to believe, Henry darted through the gate into the backyard, crossed our rather large back yard and tagged a red-winged blackbird.

I was pleased when he dropped in on command, but the bird was already mostly dead.

We think we found the answer to his weight gain.

WM


----------



## JackCrow (Mar 10, 2009)

:mrgreen:
People often forget that they are hounds and were originally bred to go down into badger dens and chase them out!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

JackCrow said:


> :mrgreen:
> People often forget that they are hounds and were originally bred to go down into badger dens and chase them out!


Yeah, that's Henry. He's chased skunks out of our back yard (PEW!) and dug out the possums hiding under the house.

PD, on the other hand is a hunter of a differnt stripe.

He finds the dying roaches in the house and barks until someone shows up to finish them off.

Both dogs have a purpose.

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

So what's your favorite Roach gun WM. 9MM, .40S&W, .45 or do you prefer the big stuff like .500S&W?

:smt083


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

TOF said:


> So what's your favorite Roach gun WM. 9MM, .40S&W, .45 or do you prefer the big stuff like .500S&W?
> 
> :smt083


I use a 10D ...










WM


----------



## DeltaNu1142 (Aug 30, 2008)

I've heard this breed has back problems a lot of times due to jumping up on beds, couches, etc. A guy I know has dachshunds, and has portable stairs all over the place to allow the dogs to get where they need to be!


----------

